# BOSS RT3 mount 88-94 Ram trucks



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Was installed onto the truck then the truck was sold 2 years later. BOSS RT3 mount for first generation Ram HD. 88-93 Ram trucks. I have a 13 pin harness as well if needed.


----------

